# Newbie



## Psyphin-X (Aug 11, 2009)

What am i exactly looking for in a controller?

How do i figure out what amp rating it needs to be and stuff?


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

Contact Stephen Johnsen at EV Components.
[email protected]

He can help you with the advice part. There are a lot of factors that go into the entire process. Provide him with some background on the car you are starting with, batteries, motor, etc. Then pose your questions.

James


----------

